# Todd Duffee's shoulder tattoo



## Nate_Cz (Dec 23, 2011)

What does Todd Duffee's shoulder tattoo say?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

"I'm a can"


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

hellholming said:


> "I'm a can"


good one. I approve.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If I go with the odds what could I win, 'stay gold ponyboy'?










I always preferred 'do it for johnny'.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> If I go with the odds what could I win, 'stay gold ponyboy'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you continue to mock the outsiders I will have no choice but to single handedly hunt you down and you and me will have our own rumble. biatch.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh oh I'm in... :confused02: wait, I like that movie have the cool dvd! I thought someone with 'stay gold' ink would be madder than an Outsiders fan that I like the johnny quote more than the ponybody one. Great flick, huh? :thumb02:

And check out the 100's of every 'stay gold' tat for every 'do it for johnny' that made me think the odds were in its favor:

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...18l5134l0l6823l7l7l0l0l0l0l202l1012l1.5.1l7l0

compared to:

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=1f5abf35bf0ac254&biw=1024&bih=605


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I havent really examined the tattoo, but I can only assume its a reference to his breakthrough performance in "Never Back Down 2".


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouln't call him a can just yet. His only losses are to Overeem who is the champion of SF, DREAM and K1. And Russow who has gone 3-0 in the UFC so far.


----------

